# Hilfestellung für Ahnungslosen: Schrittmotor Ansteuerung



## Klabautersack15 (11 August 2021)

Hallo! 
Ich wende mich an euch als ziemlich Ahnungsloser, habt Nachsicht mit mir !
Im Zuge meiner Bachelorarbeit baue Ich gerade einen Versuchsstand, bei dem eine größere Trommel hin und wieder langsam gedreht werden soll. 
Den Antrieb möchte ich per Zahnriemen vornehmen. Die Bewegungsaufgabe ist denkbar simpel, die Trommel soll sich alle 30min für ein paar Umdrehungen sehr langsam drehen und kann dann bei einer beliebigen Position wieder zum Stillstand kommen. 

In meinem Institut lag noch ein dicker Schrittmotor mit Controller rum, den man mir in die Hand gedrückt hat. Ich habe mich mit der Ansteuerung von Motoren bisher absolut nicht beschäftigt und bin demnach erstmal etwas erschlagen von der Menge an Information und Begrifflichkeiten die mir bei meiner Recherche entgegenschlug. 
Ich denke die Inbetriebnahme und Ansteuerung ist für Jemanden, der in dem Bereich Erfahrungen hat, ein Kinderspiel, deswegen wende Ich mich mit meinen Fragen an euch und hoffe auf Ratschläge und Tipps!!! *Ich will keine komplette Lösung (will ja auch selber ein bisschen tüfteln und die Materie verstehen lernen), aber bin sehr dankbar über jeden Fingerzeig! *

Zur Hardware: 

Am Abtrieb wird eine 65 Liter Trommel mit 50cm Durchmesser hängen, diese ist gefüllt mit einem Erdähnlichen Substrat. Die Trommel soll sich während des "Mischvorgangs", also beim Drehen, langsam bewegen, sodass es zu einem Rieseln/Durchmischen des Inhaltes kommt. 
Diese Trommel ist in einem Item Gestell gelagert.

Motor + Controller: 

Es handelt sich um einen
ST8918L6708-B –  Stepper motor – NEMA 34​








						ST8918L6708-B - Stepper motor – NEMA 34 | NANOTEC
					






					en.nanotec.com
				




Ich denke dieser ist für die Bewegungsaufgabe ziemlich overpowered, aber er ist nunmal hier und war umsonst!


Der Motor hat ein Planentengetriebe vorgeschaltet:
GPLE80-2S-12-F87 –  Precision planetary gearboxes​








						GPLE80-2S-12-F87 - Precision planetary… | NANOTEC
					






					en.nanotec.com
				




Dieses ist ja bestimmt ganz hilfreich, da Ich ja möchte, dass die Trommel sich langsam dreht! Wobei der Schrittmotor das ja auch ohne könnte, nicht wahr?


Als Controller war dabei:
Nanotech N5-1-2 –  Motorsteuerung für CANopen​








						N5-1-2 - Motorsteuerung für CANopen | NANOTEC
					

Unter „Downloads“ finden Sie das zur Auslieferungsfirmware passende technische Handbuch. Bei Verwendung des Plug & Drive Studio 2 beachten Sie bitte das neue Handbuch sowie das Dokument „Anleitung zum Firmware-Update auf die Version FIR-v2039“.




					de.nanotec.com
				





Meine Fragen:

So wie ich das verstehe, kann Ich diesen Controller mit meiner Bewegungsaufgabe vorprogrammieren per USB oder diesen CANopen Anschluss. Das bedeutet, Ich brauche dann nur noch ein Netzteil um Motor + programmierter Controller im Stand-Alone Modus, betreiben zu können??? 

Wie wähle Ich ein passendes Netzteil aus und wo bekomme ich sowas? 
Laut Kurzanleitung des Controllers: 


			https://de.nanotec.com/fileadmin/files/Handbuecher/Kurzanleitungen/DE/n5-canopen-kurzanleitung.pdf
		

braucht das Teil 12-48 V bei Nennstrom 10 Aeff und Spitzenstrom 10 Aeff. Da Ich den Motor, wie Ich glaube, am absoluten Minimum seiner Leistungsfähigkeit einsetze, wird die benötigte Spannung und Stromstärke doch bestimmt gering bleiben. 
Wie wähle Ich also ein passendes Netzteil aus??? 

Spielt für meinen Anwendungsfall diese Schrittmotor Open Loop, Schrittmotor Closed Loop Geschichte eine Rolle? Ich blicke da noch nicht wirklich durch. 

Die Programmierung wird glaube Ich über die Software von Nanotec möglich sein, da werde Ich mich noch mit auseinander setzen müssen.
Ich hoffe die Naivität meiner Fragen wird den erfahrenen Motoransteurer hier ein wenig belustigen!

Freue mich auf euren Input,
Jonas


----------



## Oje (12 August 2021)

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal mit einem Nanotec (ohne CanBus) zu tun. War eigentlich recht simpel.

Du brauchst einen |µC und ein eine Spannungsversorgung. Eventuell eine SPS, wie du willst. Dann aber unbedingt die IOs auf 24V umstellen!
Netzteil würde ich schon auf die Nennleistung auslegen, bei allem anderen musst du für die Funktion garantieren. Die Trommel wird ja schon ein Gewicht haben, gerade beim Anlauf würde ich den Motor da nicht kastrieren.

Für mich sieht es so aus, als könntest du die Eingänge für die Fahrbefehle nutzen. Dann legst du einfach Fahrprofile im nanotec an und triggerst die über die Inputs. PC wird nur für die Inbetriebnahme gebraucht.

Nanotec hat aber auch einen freundlichen Support und meist sogar Beispielprojekte wenn man nett fragt.


----------



## STEP7_NEWBEE (12 August 2021)

Hallo, 

also zur Inbetriebnahme gibt es für die Antriebe normalerweise eine Software. - über diese kannst du dich mit dem Antrieb verbinden und den Status / Die Parameter vom Antrieb auslesen. - Schau mal auf der Homepage unter Software - Plug and Drive Studio. Die solltest du auf alle Fälle verwenden.  und dich dann über USB mit dem Controller verbinden. (whs musst du den Controller mit 24V versorgen.)

Für deine Aufgabe - der Antrieb soll sich eine bestimmte Zeit drehen und dann stehen bleiben ( die Last halten ), würde ich mir eine kleine Bremse überlegen - die Motoren werden sonst im Stillstand ziemlich heiß, wenn sie bestromt werden müssen. (Frag diesbezüglich einmal bei Nanotec nach  )

Zur Ansteuerlogik: 

Hier benötigst du whs. nur die digitalen Eingänge des Controllers. (schau im Handbuch einmal auf Kapitel 6 - Betriebsmodi ) - hier kannst du Verfahrsätze vorgeben, die du dann über deine digitalen Eingänge starten kannst.
bzw. über die Ausgänge des Controllers kannst du dir dann auch Statusrückmeldungen projektieren. ( - auf das Menü Digitale Ausgänge ( im PLUG und DRIVE Studio )gehen und schauen welche Funktionen du hier für den DO einstellen kannst.

die Funktion closed Loop die du oben noch angesprochen hast (auf dem Rotor des Schrittmotors sitzt ein zusätzlicher Drehgeber), ist für deine Anwendung whs irrelevant. Schrittmotoren brauchen für den normalen Betrieb keinen Drehgeber. 
Dieser meldet dem Controller zurück, wie weit sich der Rotor nun tatsächlich! gedreht hat usw. - 

Bei *Überlast *kann es nämlich passieren, dass der Controller dem Motor eine Sollposition vorgibt, diese tatsächlich jedoch nicht erreicht wird, weil der Motor überlastet wurde. (Schrittverlust) - bei passender Dimensionierung sollte das nicht passieren ..

es gibt auch noch andere Gründe, warum Schrittmotoren mit einem zusätzlichen Drehgeber ausgestattet werden ( Schau dir hierbei Videos auf Youtube direkt von Nanotec an).

Open Loop - bedeutet eben Schrittmotor ohne Drehgeber - keine zusätzliche Rückmeldung des Drehwinkels 
Closed Loop - bedeutet, dass der Schrittmotor einen zusätzlichen Drehgeber montiert hat um seine Rotorlage an den Controller rückmelden zu können.

LG


----------

